
Why Facebook’s new Reactions feature is a big deal - ttaubkin
https://medium.com/@room404/why-facebook-s-new-reactions-feature-is-a-big-deal-456939b0ac2e
======
ilia10000
Who needs NLP for comments when you have this kind of supervised learning
going on with the classification that Reactions provides.

